# Audi A6 Quattro w/ 20″ Forza Forged Wheels



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

The website that I write for just did a small feature on an Audi A6 that I thought some of you may enjoy.

_Quote, originally posted by *www.motoringexposure.com* »_
Who says forged wheels are only for two door exotics? The guys at Forza Forged have no boundaries when it comes to what they can fit, and here’s a stunning Audi A6 Quattro riding on an air bag suspension to prove it. When a client in Japan was in the market for wheels that would meet his strict requirements he reached out to the crew at Forza Forged. Requirements such as high offset (to tuck the tires when the air bag is lowered), enough meat on the mounting pad to clear Brembo brakes, and a 20-inch diameter minimum to clear the oversized rotor are a big risk to take with an overseas vendor. This client pulled the trigger, putting all faith in the Forza team to meet these obligations and the result was amazing!
This Audi A6 Quattro is fitted with the Forza FRZ-950 in brushed centers with charcoal gray accents and ring detail. The fitment consists of 20×9 fronts wrapped in 245/30/20’s and 20×10 rears wrapped in 285/25/20 Toyo Proxes T1S. 

























More pictures here: http://www.motoringexposure.co...riday


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi A6 Quattro w/ 20″ Forza Forged Wheels (konkomania)*

Thanks for the thread- I'm diggin' the stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Quattro w/ 20″ Forza Forged Wheels (mikegilbert)*

Nice!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 Quattro w/ 20″ Forza Forged Wheels (vwlippy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 Quattro w/ 20″ Forza Forged Wheels (dogdrive)*

Very cool looking!
What brand are those tail pipes?


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Quattro w/ 20″ Forza Forged Wheels (mikegilbert)*

liking the brembo's up front...anyone have any info on that rear window diffuser?


----------

